# CLIA Number



## bill2doc (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new to Urology with a new Urologist opening his own private practice.  Does he need to obtain a CLIA number for lab?  

He is sharing space with another Dr but is not joining a group, just sharing office space, can he bill using that Doctors CLIA or are they per doctor....

Sorry don't know much about the CLIA or if I even need to use it. 

Thank you !!!


----------



## BNCJR (Mar 20, 2010)

If he is going to do lab tests in the office, he will probably need a CLIA #.  The following link should give you more information. 
www.cms.hhs.gov/clia/05_clia_brochures.asp


----------

